# Escambia Bay Sunday



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I am brand new to flats fishing, so I am currently in "try everything and see what works" mode and last night seemed to work.

I put in at Archie Glover and set out to fish dock lights. I started out using a spook Jr, but all the trout were too small and I had a ton of missed strikes. I moved into deeper water once the sun fully set, and was chasing splashes by sound with my spook. After about two hours of casting and cussing the mullet I found the trout. I landed a 16" trout, let him go, and then hooked into a decent sized trout. I got him to the side of the boat and while rummaging around for my boga grip, he started thrashing and broke my damn snap swivel. I was heartbroken. By the time I got done re-tying, they werent interested in spooks anymore or had moved on. I tied on a green/silver striped 17MR and casted til I was bored and started working back toward the boat launch. I was feeling pretty sorry for myself about losing the one good sized trout I have caught, and thats when I got ahold of this slob...

The fight was largely underwhelming except for one run right at the boat, so when I got him up to the kayak I went through a pretty long, 'WTF is that giant thing in the water moment.' Measured out to 31.5". Completely inhaled my 17MR, reminded me of catching largemouth back home.

I love this place!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

That's a giant gator trout. Nice catch.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

The Pitt said:


> That's a giant gator trout. Nice catch.


 
++ on that!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

That sure is a slob. Gratz and welcome


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That's a nice one!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Dude... massive speck! Awesome catch!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Nice trout sure is a big one! Not so sure about 31.5" though :whistling:


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Slob indeed.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY. Smile says it all. Nice Gator Bro


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

servo765 said:


> Measured out to 31.5". I love this place!


ok, no one has asked but I just gotta...

Did you weigh it?
You hefted it for the pic...what do you think it weighed?

Reason for asking and I'll clue you in on this forum...make big fish claims and guys (like me) will call you on it.

In case you didn't know any trout over 25" is considered a TROPHY.

To catch a 31.5" trout is absolutely amazing. You are now in a class of less than 5 people I know in over 40yrs. of fishing to catch a trout over 30" in our waters..

So again...you sure on the length?
Just saying the odds are highly against it...:whistling:

But if you say in honest good faith it was a 31.5" trout...you my friend are an amazing lucky fella...Play the lottery this weekend.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

No, I didn't weigh it. I have the cheap Berkeley boga without the scale. If I had to take a guess I would say 7-8 lbs? When Bo Kiefus expressed his skepticism I hung the tape back up in my boga to make sure I didnt make a gross mistake in my excitement, and I don't think so. Error is certainly possible but I don't think by more than a half-inch.

If they're that rare, then I appreciate the skepticism. Nonetheless, no intent to deceive, and I'm gonna grab that lottery ticket and just keep my mouth shut in the future


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

No matter what the actual size awesome catch picture says it all! Good job!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

servo765 said:


> If they're that rare, then I appreciate the skepticism. Nonetheless, no intent to deceive, and I'm gonna grab that lottery ticket and just keep my mouth shut in the future


Congrats on the slob! A + 30" fish is a true gator.

Don't listen to the folks that are always doubting. Keep the reports coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> Congrats on the slob! A + 30" fish is a true gator.
> 
> Don't listen to the folks that are always doubting. Keep the reports coming! :thumbsup:


ok, nobody get their panties in a wad and turn this into a 20 page debate..

Servo...woo wee..Are they rare?...damn son.
This is like a 12# bass, a 12 pt. buck and so on.

I had the right to question, I'm satisfied and very humbled by your catch.

Now if you repeat that feat again soon...hell I'll even pay for lessons...how's that.

Fish on.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome fish!


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

das massive! :thumbup:


----------

